# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Witzbilder

## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## spinne

Um irgendwelchen Assoziationen vorzubeugen: 
*Ich* stelle ausdrücklich *keinen* Zusammenhang zwischen dem Bildchen und diesem Forum bzw. seinen Membern her! Ich finde es einfach für die Welt zutreffend und lustig gezeichnet.


spinne

----------


## schiene

Ja,da ist was Wahres dran an dem Bild :super:

----------


## schiene



----------


## Samuianer



----------


## Samuianer

...so kann Mensch sich irren, muss nicht immer das sein was Mann meint zu sehen!

----------


## Samuianer

.... eine neue, mir hoechst gefaellige Interpretation!

----------


## Samuianer



----------


## guenny



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Und noch paar ganz böse!

----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## resci

::   ::   ::

----------


## Dieter

Jo Met, die ewige Frage.

Ist das Frausein ein Verbrechen oder doch nur ein Schicksal   :cool:  .

----------


## Erich

Wer hat mich beim Autokauf abgemalt? :smt098

----------


## Met Prik

> Jo Met, die ewige Frage.
> 
> Ist das Frausein ein Verbrechen oder doch nur ein Schicksal   .


Es ist Schicksal, wuerde ich sagen  ::

----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Samuianer



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## walter

quelle: satiremagazintitanic

----------


## Samuianer



----------


## Samuianer

Samuianer bei den allmorgendlichen Yogauebungen!





Max und Magda...

----------


## Joseph

Starke Bilde, Samuianer, besonders Deine Yogaübung! Köstlich!

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Morgendlich, Josph, all-morgendlich! 

Dabei noch 'ne Darmirrigation durchfuehrend!  :: 

Hier noch ein Beitrag zu "Murphy's Law":



...aber S.H.I.T. happens!

oder der April"scherz":

----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Met Prik



----------


## guenny

Na denn....

----------


## schiene



----------



----------


## Erich

Meine Werkstatt hat noch Termine frei :aetsch:

----------


## Robert

> Meine Werkstatt hat noch Termine frei :aetsch:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   ::   ::

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Erich
> 
> Meine Werkstatt hat noch Termine frei :aetsch:
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Robert - war das jetzt der Schrei der Erkenntnis, so im Sinne von: "jetzt weiss ich endlich, wie man sowas macht" oder biste schon beim Nachbauen und hast Dir beim ankörnen auf den Finger gehauen? :aetsch: 

Das ist echt ne Arbeit für Profis, sone Mehrlagenleiterplatte fachmännisch zu zerbohren  :cool:

----------


## Robert

Ich gehe zu Deinen Gunsten mal davon aus, das es Kunst sein soll und das die Geräte vorher schon nicht mehr liefen  ::

----------


## Erich

Klar iss das ne Kunst, so ein Projekt zu planen und durchzuführen :super: 
Leider zum Gück nicht von mir (und ich habe auch keine rostigen Bohrer!)
Ich würde da auch wenigstens noch Muttern auf die Gewindestangenenden schrauben - iss ja sonst nur halb fertig :nenene:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Die schöne Dreambox...
...da isse hin....

----------


## Samuianer



----------


## walter



----------


## schiene



----------


## Robert

Drauf klicken zum Vergrößern:

----------


## Enrico

Wo hatsen das her? Iss ja sogar noch aus Weimar  ::

----------


## guenny



----------


## Robert

> Wo hatsen das her? Iss ja sogar noch aus Weimar


Im Isaanforum geklaut, wenn man das sucht, findet Google viele Spass-Seiten damit.

Außerdam hat Köln zwar eine Pauluskirche, aber die wurde erst nach dem Krieg gebaut. 
Es gibt noch St. Paul, aber die war schon vor dem Krieg kaputt   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Neulich in der Zeitung

----------


## schiene

hehehehehehehe,dat iss gut,erinnert mich daran als ich mein ersten Steifen bekommen habe,ich ab vor Schreck alle Türen und Fenster aufgemacht weil ich nicht wußte wie groß er noch wird

----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Samuianer

sch..sse gelaufen, wenn's so laeuft!

 ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## Met Prik

Mädchen mit Hund


Schläger mit Hund?

----------


## Met Prik

Junge mit Hund

----------


## Met Prik



----------


## Hua Hin



----------


## Hua Hin



----------


## schiene

Die letzte Serie der Bilder hat richtig Spaß gemacht  
Die sind zum

----------


## Met Prik



----------



----------


## Samuianer

zum Wochenende mal wieder was aus dem alltaeglichen Leben:




* Angebot desMonats!*

----------

Passend zur Jahreszeit

----------

Internationaler Karrieretag!

----------



----------


## guenny

Es weihnachtet.....

----------

Jetzt kennen wir endlich guenny's Nebenjob, Jungs, Taxifahrer war falsch! Kein Kollege von Joschka Fischer!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

:cool:  http://www.funpps.de/lib/galerie_window.php?bild=54.jpg  ::

----------


## schiene

Werkzeug vergessen?!egal,nen guter Thai weiß immer Rat!

----------


## schiene

Das hat doch was  :cool:

----------


## big_cloud

Ich verbitte mir aufs schaerfste das Logo meines ehem, Arbeitgebers so zu missbrauchen   ::  

Gruss
Lothar

----------

> Ich verbitte mir aufs schaerfste das Logo meines ehem, Arbeitgebers so zu missbrauche...


Wie, Du bist bei '_Anal_' beschäftigt?

----------


## big_cloud

War mal bei BP (Beyond Petroleum) beschaeftigt, ARAL ist nur noch ein Markenname von BP

----------

Ich habe aber nicht ARAL geschrieben.

----------



----------


## Joseph

phommels schönes Bild spricht zwar für sich, aber ich will hier noch die Übersetzung des Geschriebenen hinzufügen:

"Was für ein Glück zu sehen, dass meine zwei Frauen sich gut verstehen...Frau, hilf (oder: Frauen, helft...) mir mal ein bisschen, auf Bett zu steigen....ich beginne Lust zu verspüren"

Joseph

----------


## schiene



----------

Auch deutsche Frauen werden eingenordet!

----------


## schiene

natürlicher Airbag

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

passend zu den Feiertagen!

----------

Kürzlich an einer Raststätte bei Khon Kaen



Geladen waren im übrigen Snacks ...

----------

Bestimmt ne Lieferung für den forenbekannten Wirt in KKC  ::

----------


## Samuianer

> ...........
> Geladen waren im übrigen Snacks ...



Also Luft in Tueten, da ist die Umverpackung ja schon schwerer!   ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------

Ein kleiner Vorsorgetipp für Dr NEOT. 



 ::

----------

Insiderspruch..................


*NEU: Spiel des Lebens in neuer Aufmachung*

----------

Wie man heute aus der Neuss-Grevenbroicher Zeitung entnehmen konnte, wurde bei archäologischen Ausgrabungen vor Ort eine Eunuchengefäss entdeckt.





Anhand der Farbe des Inhaltes konnten die Wissenschaftler einiges über den ehemaligen Besitzer aussagen. Da schon fast Schwarz wurden die Kleinen wohl wegen Nichtgebrauchs entfernt, weil sie sonst im Körper verfault wären. Auch die liebevolle Polsterung könnte Hinweise auf den Ursprung des Inhaltes geben.

Die NGZ wird weiter darüber berichten.

----------


## big_cloud

Hmmmm 
deutet auf ne Di-Aminvergiftung hin
erst pinkelt Mann grün und dann fallen die Eier ab  ::  

Stefan liest also weiterhin fremd  ::  

Gruss
Lothar

----------


## big_cloud

bei deren Videos werd ich immer ganz wuschig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1zBOWVWTNQ
hoffentlich wirds bald wieder Sommer

----------

> Stefan liest also weiterhin fremd  
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar


So ein pinkfarbenes Wunder zieht halt an   ::   ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

isses nicht süß????

----------


## pit

::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Entstehung der Schweinegrippe und ihre Folgen:

ENTSTEHUNG:





FOLGEN (40 Jahre später) :

 B I L D

----------


## pit

Ein Besuch der ATM!



Geld zu haben ist eben wichtiger!

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## Robert



----------


## walter

> 


Die müsste die Jungs ja hart treffen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

[align=justify:18cxb6qt][/align:18cxb6qt]

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## schiene



----------


## konradadenauer

@Schiene

also ich muss schon sagen, Du hast ein richtiges "Radio"-Gesicht.

----------


## walter



----------


## walter

Albatross und was sich nach seinem Ableben im Magen/ Darm noch zeigt.   ::

----------


## Robert



----------


## walter

Robert,
wie soll denn das funktionieren?   ::  
Riecht nach einer Ente.

----------



----------


## schiene

finde ich immer wieder gut,obwohl wir das Bild auf Seite 6 schon hatten  ::  




>

----------

> finde ich immer wieder gut,obwohl wir das Bild auf Seite 6 schon hatten


Ich bring's dann noch mal auf Seite 12.

----------

Hier noch etwas zum Thema "Naturbelassen".

----------


## schiene

@Stefan
das ist nicht lustig sondern eklig  ::  
Nu haste mir den ganzen Tag versaut  ::

----------

Neuer Pin-Up-Kalender
http://www.stern.de/kultur/film/zombie- ... 24255.html

----------


## Didi-K

In den Lübecker Nachrichten kam am Wochenende folgende Nachricht:



Sauerei !   ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------

Portugiesisch.......................

----------


## wein4tler

Gesunde Ernährung - Geile Banane

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## schiene

wenn da mal keine Ähnlichkeiten vorliegen....

----------


## wein4tler

Dem Grünen hat es wenigstens die Schuhe nicht ausgezogen.   ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Das nennt man einen Spiegeleierbauch.   ::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## Enrico

Ferkel   ::   ::

----------


## wein4tler

So weit zu: bumse was da ist.   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



 ::

----------


## schiene

ist bald Halloween,stellt eure Kürbise raus.....

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn Kürbisse zuviel trinken.

----------


## wein4tler

Besonderer Schuhe:

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

coole Barhocker.....

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Trinken auf der Kopfweh-Insel*



Sagt nicht, der Wirt hätte Euch nicht gewarnt, wenn Ihr nach dem Besuch dieses Etablissements in der Früh mit dem Kopf nicht durch die Schlafzimmertür passt. 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Willi Wacker

...hehehe   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Heute:  _Schiene special_  ::

----------


## schiene

::  jetzt hab ich auch schon eigenes Geld.

----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

Schweisser und schweisser ist nicht gleich   ::  



Man koennte sogar ein bildraetsel daraus machen: 

Erkennen sie den _asiatischen_ schweisser ???  :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

*.... was siehst du??*

----------


## wein4tler

2 Muttersäue und ein Ferkel

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, dann pass gut auf, dass Du den Hochzeitstag nicht vergißt. Sonst gibt es   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Übung für WORD-Fortgeschrittene

Instruktionen für Frauen:
Erfreue Dich an den Blumen

Instruktionen für Männer:
Im Bild rechte Maustaste drücken
Wähle „Grafik formatieren“
Wähle das Register „Bild“
Setz die Helligkeit auf 17%
Setz den Kontrast auf 90%

----------


## TeigerWutz

THE BEST DESCRIPTION OF SUCCESS I HAVE READ SO FAR !!!



 ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Wetterbericht in Saudi Arabien

----------


## pit

Der Unterschied in den Generationen!



 ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## wein4tler

*Karriere-Tagung*

----------


## schiene

ohne Musik geht garnix

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ich war 4 Tage nicht zu Hause und Somlak meinte sie hätte viel unternommen...
1.Gewinnerin der Miss Germany 2011


2.Fototermin bei der Vogue fürs neue Titelblatt


3.schnell nach Rio geflogen und bei einer Karnevalsveranstaltung teilgenommen

----------


## Enrico

gewachsen isse   ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

da freut sich Oma......

----------


## Enrico

Ob das die lustigen Paprikas oder Gurken sind die hier auch ab und zu verkauft werden als Samen? Und dann glotzen immer alle das es doch nur normale Früchte werden  :cool:

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Das ist ne Passionsfrucht  (Maracuja) aus Brasilien!  :cool: 


TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe vorgestern diese pflanzen im original, in einem spital in chiang mai begutäugeln können, wo diese als dekozwecke trapiert waren:



Ich und meine Lap fragten sich, zu welcher familie denn diese frucht gehören könnte. 
Die antwort kam erst am späten abend, als ich mich auf die netsuche machte. 

Heraus kam....

The _nipple fruit_ bzw. *Kuheuterpflanze*  :Blinzeln: 


Sachen gibt's......die gibt's gar nicht!  *hahahaha*

TW

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut leiwand aus. Wusste gar nicht, dass die Nachtschattengewächse so vielseitig sind.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Sorgenfalten der Frau Hillary C.:

----------


## wein4tler

Jetzt habe das Bild nicht rein bekommen. Wie funktioniert das beim neuen Forum.
Habe schon kapiert. Dann jetzt nochmals: Die Sorgenfalten.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

Pizza ai Funghi ???



Willi wird sofort aufschreien und uns erklären, was es denn wirklich ist!!! 

TW

----------


## Enrico

:cool:

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Eine coole Oma!

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

> Eine coole Oma!


Da hast du nicht so ganz unrecht. Aber eins nervt, aber siehe selbst



Sie kann es einfach nicht lassen...

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn sie schon 100 ist, was soll sie da noch lassen? Die meisten ihrer Bekannten sind nur mehr am Friedhof zu besuchen.

----------


## Enrico

> Wenn sie schon 100 ist, was soll sie da noch lassen? Die meisten ihrer Bekannten sind nur mehr am Friedhof zu besuchen.


Stimmt, haste auch wieder recht

----------


## Enrico

An wen die mich erinnern behalte ich mal für mich  ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

lass es jucken....

----------


## schiene

jedes mal suche ich Kleingeld......

----------


## Enrico

Bestimmt ein Sammler der die nach Nummern sortiert...  ::

----------


## Enrico

......................

----------


## wein4tler

Ist das ein neues Tatoo für Schiene?  ::

----------


## maeeutik

> Ist das ein neues Tatoo für Schiene?


Hat "schiene" denn welche?

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Das menschliche Leben besteht aus vier Flaschen. Das grosse Problem dabei,ich stehe schon bei der Dritten.

----------


## schiene

Toilettenschild aus Thailand

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schiene

der schaut lustig aus :: 
wieviele Handerassen hat er in sich....???

----------


## Willi Wacker

> wieviele Handerassen ....???


???? ::  ::

----------


## schiene

> ????


dann eben H*u*nderassen

----------


## schiene

finde ich immer wieder lustig....

----------


## schiene

ob sie ihm nen Strafzettel zuschicken??

----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## schiene

Coca Cola ......

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ weinviertler

Das passt zum Thema "Geschnetzeltes"  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## wein4tler

Aus den Zutaten geht aber nicht hervor, dass es abführende Wirkung hat.

----------


## schiene

............................................
Anhang 682

----------


## schiene

sehr gelungen......

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler

Originell auch die Biermarke "Ursus"

----------


## Enrico

...........................

----------


## schiene

seine Gebete wurden erhört...

----------


## Enrico

...................

----------


## schiene

gestern war ich bei meinem Chef....

----------


## Enrico

Hehe... aber recht hatter...

----------


## Enrico

..............

----------


## schiene

Ist zwar kein Witzbild aber ich wusste nicht wo hin damit...

----------


## Enrico

Passt doch ganz gut. Nen motorisierten Kinderwagen hab ich bis heute nicht gesehen  ::

----------


## schiene

die Hundetoilette....

----------


## Enrico

Auf alle Fälle alles Weibchen  :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Wie kommst Du darauf, Enrico?

----------


## Enrico

Hast du vor der Herrentoilette schonmal so ne Schlange gesehen?

----------


## wein4tler

Die Männer pinkeln auch im Stehen.

----------


## Enrico

............

----------


## Enrico

herlich  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## pit

Die Maus is ne Puppe!  :: 

 ::

----------


## Enrico

> Die Maus is ne Puppe!


Jetzt sach nur noch, die Pillen wirken nicht. Ich finde da wächst was bei mir!



 :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Wo ist der Nippel zum Aufpumpen?

----------


## Enrico

> Wo ist der Nippel zum Aufpumpen?


Tja, das sind die Nebenwirkungen. Der fällt ab nach ner gewissen Zeit.

Hier mal schöne Schuhe für Ökos:

----------


## Enrico

.....................

----------


## Enrico

Ein Bild was ich heute auf meiner Wanderung schoss:

----------


## Enrico

.............................

----------


## Enrico

Bleiben wir beim Fußball

----------


## Enrico

::

----------


## wein4tler

Ob es schwierig ist, an diese Schlüssel zu kommen?

----------


## chauat

Ich bin gut erzogen und lasse dir den vortritt.
 ::

----------


## pit

Ich sag nur: Memmen!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## schiene

immer diese Verwechslungen

----------


## schiene

der aktuelle Wetterbericht bis zum 21.12.2012

----------


## chauat

Das Wetter ist aber ungünstig für meine Heimreise! Da muss ich mal nach oben Telefonieren um das zu ändern!!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Old Moses hat Probleme.


Autostop


Die Attentäter

----------


## Enrico

Na da  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Bei uns nennen sie das "Weisenblasen" . Grundvoraussetzungen für ein stimmiges Musizieren als "Weisenbläser", vom Flügelhornduo bis zum vierstimmigen Bläsersatz, sind guter Ansatz, solide Tonbildung und Tonkultur, sichere und präzise Ansprache, Intonations-Sicherheit, und – als wichtigstes Element – das "Gespür" füreinander. Gemeinsames phrasieren und atmen - möglichst nahe am Vorbild des Volksliedes, das gerade geblasen wird - sind Ausdruck dieses Miteinanders und lassen dann eine Weis’ wie "aus einem Guss" klingen. Ein zu starres Festhalten an den notierten Notenwerten ist genauso hinderlich wie eine zu scharfe bzw. harte Tonansprache – gefragt ist gleichsam ein "Rubato-Cantabile-Stil".

Nicht jedes Lied eignet sich, als Weis’ geblasen zu werden, und nicht um jeden musikalischen Preis muss es von jedem alpenländischen Volkslied auch eine Fassung für Weisenbläser geben.

----------


## Enrico

...wann wird der Eimer endlich voll....

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht ist der Mann Physiker und macht einen Test.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Chinese Mobile Phone Market

----------


## Enrico

......................................

----------


## Enrico

:cool: 


........................

----------


## Enrico

........................

----------


## Enrico

...............................

----------


## schiene

Ausverkauf....

----------


## Enrico



----------


## schiene



----------


## Enrico

Hehe  ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## pit

Hunde lieben einfach Spielzeuge!



 ::

----------


## schiene

...na darauf trinke ich doch erst mal ein Gläschen

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia

neue Arbeitswoche  ::  finde man sollte den Montag abschaffen; aber Tiere haben es da nicht einfacher..

----------


## Enrico

Kommt hin  ::

----------


## schorschilia

den Rest schaffen wir auch noch..

----------


## schiene

Verwechslungsgefahr

----------


## schorschilia

::  diese Ratte scheint mir recht gross ( ich meine die auf dem rechten Bild )
hat schon jemand Rattenfleisch gegessen? nach was schmeckt`s ?

----------


## Enrico

Eigentlich bisschen wie Kaninchen würde ich sagen.

----------


## schiene



----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler

Schorschilia, hast Du Dir das Buch schon bestellt? Vielleicht kannst Du uns dann ein paar gut Ratschläge daraus geben.

----------


## schorschilia

ja wein4tler; bin jetzt bei Seite......

 

ich denke ich werde Frauen nie verstehen  ::  ( das Buch auch nicht )

----------


## wein4tler

Wahrscheinlich ist es in einer für Männer nicht verständlichen Sprache geschrieben. Vielleicht bedingt durch den Chromosomen-Unterschied. ::

----------


## schorschilia

siehst du wein4tler; du schreibst einen einzigen Satz und erklärst gleich 6969 Seiten....
hättest auch früher schreiben können, so hätte ich mir das Buch sparen können  :: 




einen hab ich noch..

----------


## schiene

lustige Idee

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## Enrico

::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> lustige Idee




Funny New Rain Spout

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler

Tebartz beim Papst

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## schorschilia

von wegen, dass nur Affen "beides Geschlechtes" auf Palmen gehen,,,

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, das sollten wirklich mal tausende machen, wenn Nachts der Mist läuft  :: 

Aber hier auch ein witziges Bild:

----------


## rampo

Bin noch nicht fertig , mit dem zaehlen .









Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Schlüpper anziehen hilft aber auch, glaube.... :Mau:

----------


## rampo

Fg. Gehen die auch , statt Schuepfer .

----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz

@ schiene

Das ist kein Thailandfreier!
Das einfach ein wiener Kasperl (Robert Nissel) u. sie eine Philipina (Yulen) !

Bekannt aus der ATV-Doku-Soap „Das Geschäft mit der Liebe"

----------


## rampo

Tiger du schausta ober Serien an .









Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Menue fuer Uwe: 

*"Gefüllte Oberschienen"*  ::

----------


## schiene

::  da will mich wohl jemand verbraten  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Genau Schiene, aber was ist Hüherspieß? Bestellt man den mit: Hü, her mit dem Spieß!

----------


## schiene



----------


## Enrico



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## Thailux



----------


## schiene

um das Bild zu verstehen muss man kein Thai können....

----------


## wein4tler

Also ich verstehe die Feinheiten dabei nicht. Bin in Thai nicht so gut.

----------


## schorschilia

man sagt in Thailand stets "die Braunen"
die einen erledigen es mit dem Messer, andere mit dem "Notizblock"

----------


## schiene

Derzeit in Thailand wohl eher ein Kälteschutz.... ::

----------


## schiene

...aber erfinderisch waren die Thais ja schon immer

----------


## chauat

Klasse das Teil!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Schorschilia, jetzt habe ich diesen Witz verstanden.

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## pit

Hier nochmal das Witzbild von vorher mit einer freien Übersetzung. Es zeigt, wer auch immer einen Mopedfahrer anhält, hat wichtige Argumente!



 ::

----------


## Enrico

Irgendwie was dran

----------


## rampo

Gestern Heute .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Die haben sich aber vermehrt, bei dem Klassentreffen.  ::

----------


## schiene

Schwimmunterricht  ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Weil wir gerade bei "Bildung" sind:



 ::

----------


## rampo

Sohn zu Papa: "Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen THEORETISCH & PRAKTISCH?"
Vater: "Geh Mutti fragen, ob sie nen Mann für ne Million ranlassen würde."
Kommt er zurück: "Sie hat JA gesagt" - "Geh & frag deine Schwester".
Sohn: "Sie sagte JA" - "Geh nochmal & frag deinen Bruder."
Das selbe: "Hat auch JA gesagt".
Erklärt der Vater: Siehst du, THEORETISCH hätten wir jetzt 3 Mio, PRAKTISCH haben wir zwei Nutten & nen Schwulen.

Fg.

----------


## schiene



----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, der Witz ist gut!  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Boris ist so ein Ferkel. 
Zuerst spritzt er alles voll und dann postet er es auch noch bei Facebook. 
So eine Sauerei aber auch!   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler

Ich finde das ist eine lustige Geschichte, die treffend in unsere Zeit passt.

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## schiene



----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## schiene

::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Ich brüll mich weg. Ist ja super!  ::

----------


## schiene

Waschanleitung....

----------


## schiene

Kampfhund....

----------


## frank_rt

> 


ja wie geil ist das denn

----------


## schorschilia

Anhang 6830  ::

----------


## rampo

Unser Politiker sind noch Knapp vorne .



Hab jetzt einen Neuen Werbetraeger unter Vertrag .



Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Isaan-Bauer ist einfach Spitze.  ::

----------


## Enrico

:-d

----------


## schiene



----------


## Enrico

"Ok, fahr mit, aber rück ja nicht auf! "

----------


## schiene

wie bestellt man mit dem Ding eigentlich Bier  ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, der Affe will kein Bier bestellen sondern ein Selfie machen.

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## isaanfan

eigenes Foto:



Da hat wohl einer eine Schaufel zu tief gebaggert.  ::   (Schön, wenn es einen nicht selbst betrifft.)

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Tiefsee-Bagger.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Neues Kochbuch der thailändischen Küche:

*Cooking with POO*  :: 



Wer hat sich diesen Buchtitel ausgedacht?!

http://www.dict.cc/?s=+POO

----------


## Erich

> Wer hat sich diesen Buchtitel ausgedacht?!
> 
> http://www.dict.cc/?s=+POO


Das muss ein gelernter DDR-Bürger gewesen sein. Als ich damals als Entwicklungsingenieur gearbeitet habe, sagten wir auch immer: "Das ist wieder eine Aufgabe wie aus Sch... Kuchen backen"  ::

----------


## frank_rt

Wer hat sich diesen Buchtitel ausgedacht?!


der titel ist doch spitze. könntest du nicht kochen könntest du nicht poo.

----------


## isaanfan

Nachtrag zu #368:

Nach 10 Tagen wurde das Gerät dann endlich mit 3! Kränen aufs Trockene gehieft und abtransportiert.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.  ::

----------


## isaanfan

Auch wenn Ostern schon fast vorbei ist (habe erst gar nicht gewußt, daß Ostern ist) hier noch ein Gruß an alle Member:

----------


## schiene



----------


## Enrico

So, Garten ist fertig:

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, der Weingarten fehlt noch.

----------


## Enrico

Im Garten wird nicht geweint  ::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

Richtiges witzbild ist's zwar keines, aber ich wusste nicht wohin!

----------


## schiene



----------


## wanlop56



----------


## TeigerWutz

.



LG TW

----------


## isaanfan

Der arme Mann! So verkrüppelt.  :: 



Foto gefunden in "Wochenblitz"   ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## frank_rt

schiene ich dachte du wolltest wenn du rente bekommst nacht thailand ziehen.
und jetzt willst du nun aif einen insel.
tztztztztztz

----------


## schorschilia

i mog hüt niid.

----------


## TeigerWutz

AW: Schule
Erich schrieb: Das ist ganz normaler Schulstoff 

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Auf diese Webseite  :: 



....kommst du bei _Mitsubishi Motors Thailand_, wenn du auf  *- Promotion of the month* klickst! 


Alles in Allem = Super Angebot!   :: 

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Die Angelsaison geht bald wieder los!
Jetzt nur noch die passende Rutenhalterin besorgen!

----------


## frank_rt

Die Angelsaison geht bald wieder los!
Jetzt nur noch die passende Rutenhalterin besorgen.
Das ist aber ganz arg sexistisch. Könnte mir auch mal  passieren.
 ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schiene

Oma : "Was kann ich tun, um für die Gesellschafft noch von Wert zu sein?"
Enkel : "Ach Oma, denk doch nicht immer nur ans Sterben!"  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, wo ist das Bild zu dem Witz?  ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler

Pinocchio lügt, lügt nicht, lügt, lügt nicht.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
*Weihnacht 2015* ...war ja logisch, musste kommen ...

----------


## wein4tler

Den Zylinder hat er wohl von unserem Bussibären bekommen, damit er was hat zum Spenden einsammeln.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## rampo

Fg. 

Franzl dein hobe net G,funden .

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



http://666kb.com/i/d5ozy4hbv57vgrycl.jpg

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Franzl dein hobe net G,funden .


Ich DEINEN aber schon!

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



[Mehr oder weniger nur ein Test, ob GIF funzt - Oder nicht]

----------


## Enrico

Klar funzt das [emoji3]

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
*Esterhasi-Rostbraten*  

Da hoppelte wohl schon der Osterhase vorbei, als die Speisetafel in diesem Lokal in Gries am Brenner geschrieben wurde. 



Quelle: derstandard.at

Zur Aufklaerung

  TW

----------


## wein4tler

So unterhalten sich unsere Jungkatzen hier.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Dziś TW został zakupy   :: 

In polnisches Gähschäft!



(Wien ist [hat] anders)  LG TW

----------


## isaanfan

Also, wenn das neue Auto für die alte Garage mal wieder zu groß ist:

Hier werden Sie geholfen.



(selbst aufgenommen :: )

----------


## wein4tler

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht Dein Auto ist, das hier geschrumpft wurde.

----------


## isaanfan

Nö!

 ::  ::  :: 

Deshalb kann ich das sehr locker sehen, was dem Besitzer sicher schwer fallen wird.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Sieht ja an sich böse aus, zeigt aber auch das bei solchen Fahrzeugen genügend knautschzone vorhanden ist und die Kabine gut Stand gehalten hat.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hätte Heute beinahe mein Auto gecrasht,
8 Wochen Automatic gefahren ...da vergisst du die Kuplung ...

----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia

> 


...solche Steckdosen gibt's doch heute  überall...

----------


## schorschilia

etwas habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden; wieso steht da links oben - Lebensweisheiten....

----------


## Willi Wacker

> etwas habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden; wieso steht da links oben - Lebensweisheiten....


...hehe...hast nix im Leben gelernt ?...dann haste das ja noch vor der Brust  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> ...hehe...hast nix im Leben gelernt ?...


dies in einem "öffentlichen" Thread zu schreiben....ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Nehme es sportlich; hab ja auch in deinem Thread ( geschlossen) gezündelt....aber es war nie auf "Anmache" gedacht.!




> ...dann haste das ja noch vor der Brust


....auch wenn ich immer noch nicht verstehe was du damit meinst; Komplexe wirst du mir deswegen keine unterjubeln können....bin einfach ein "bisserl" nachdenklich & traurig......aber das ist mein Problem.


gruss schorschilia

----------


## Enrico

> etwas habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden; wieso steht da links oben - Lebensweisheiten....


Hm, keine Ahnung ...

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Hm, keine Ahnung ...



Na dann schau mal, von wo du das Bild her hast! Dieses kursiert ja viele Male auf  Instagram.

Wird halt wer sein, welcher seine Memes mit "Lebensweisheiten" kennzeichnet. 



LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Bravo, Detektiv TigerWutz - so wird es gewesen sein.  ::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Enrico

> Bravo, Detektiv TigerWutz - so wird es gewesen sein.


Pffff, meine Quelle war whatsup...[emoji41]

----------


## TeigerWutz

Paradoxes "Witzbild"

----------


## TeigerWutz

Gibt's wahrsch. nur in Österreich!

Black Edition - Auch in anderen Farben !  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Kann man sich auch Weiß-Ärgern?  ::

----------


## frank_rt

Lieber wein4tler.
dazu musst du  Professor Rainer Sachse in bochum aufsuchen oder anschreiben.
der kann dir bestimmt auskunft geben.
ich glaube nicht das diese frage hier jemand beantworten kann.
frank

 ::  ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Enrico

[emoji106][emoji3]

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Hier liegt (wahrsch.) ein Zwerg begraben:

----------


## wein4tler

TW, strickst ihm jetzt ein rotes Zwergen-Mützchen?  ::

----------


## rampo

Schaut a  Schwammerlgulasch   aus  , oder wors nur 1 Zwerg .

Fg.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

kün krüang bin hat yai - tüng krung thep - gu haai



Da simma aber wieder mal höflich  :: 

LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Da hat der Detektiv TW wieder einmal zugeschlagen.  ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Enrico

[emoji3]

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler

An der WC-Tür eines IC-Schnellzuges hing der amtliche Vermerk:

*Die Benutzung des Klosetts ist nur 5 Minuten gestattet*


Dies ärgerte einen Preußen sehr und er schrieb darunter:

Wer hier mal wat verrichten will,
der möge sich mal sputen.
Die Bahnverwaltung gönnt ihm nur
zum Kacken fünf Minuten.

Dieser Preußenprotest ärgerte jedoch den Bayern und er befand:

Wer diesen Vers geschrieben hat,
der ist gewiß aus Preißen.
Denn wer nicht viel zu Fressen hat,
hat auch nicht viel zu scheißen.

Ein Schwabe las dies und verstieg sich dazu:

Wer aber dies geschriebe hat,
des isch gewiß a Baya,
die fressa und die saufa viel
und scheißa wie die Reiha.

Einem Sachsen entschlüpfte dann diese Wortspende:

Seht hier die Deutsche Einigkeit,
hier tut es sich beweisen,
dem einen gönnen's Fressen nicht,
dem andern nicht das Scheißen.

Das ehrlichste Schlußwort schrieb jedoch ein Wiener: 

Wer Freud und Eintracht sehen will, 
der braucht nicht weit zu wandern,
in unserem schönen  Österreich, 
scheißt einer auf den andern.

----------


## schorschilia

::

----------


## schorschilia

dann halt was zur Auflockerung

----------


## schorschilia

Schönschreibung = Top.
ansonsten.... ::

----------


## Enrico

[emoji3]

----------


## schorschilia

und welches der Beiden ist aus deiner Zucht ?   ::

----------


## Enrico

Die linke. Die kennen die Regel: schön Eier legen, ordentliches federkleid und nicht hinken beim laufen.. .

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Heute Cartoon gefunden und gleich ein wenig abgeaendert/angepasst   :: 



LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Du Schlingel!

----------


## Enrico

Versende auch nach Thailand

----------


## wein4tler

Danke, lieber Enrico für dieses Angebot. Der Schneemann ist mir etwas zu alt und hat sich sicher schon vermehrt. Ich könnte ihn höchstens auf ein Reisfeld setzen.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

Bei uns zu Hause hängen die Obstbaumbesitzer, so Flaschen mit Lockmittel in die Bäume.

In Thailand nehmens ansch. andere Sachen dazu!   :: 



TW

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Ich dachte dieser Spruch sei von Donald Trump.

----------


## isaanfan

No, sorry! Klappt nicht. ::  ::

----------


## isaanfan

555

----------


## Enrico



----------


## frank_rt

*@enrico.
das 1. bild, eigene erfahrung* 

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Hockerkocher = Koch der hockerlt ?  :: 



lg TW

----------


## wein4tler

TW, das Bild sieht wie ein Button aus, den man drücken muss, wenn Koch im Hockerln kochen will. Im Gegensatz zum stehenden Eierkocher.  ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Hat eine Menge Holz vor der Hütte. Wenn ich noch mit Holz heizen würde, wäre sowas zu überlegen.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Wenn das Ding bis dahin noch nicht kaputt ist, kannst es gerne haben wenn es dann 50 Jahre alt ist [emoji16]

Bis dahin...

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wenn das Ding bis dahin noch nicht kaputt ist, kannst es gerne haben wenn es dann 50 Jahre alt ist.




LG TW

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## Enrico

::

----------


## Willi Wacker

... ::  :: 
...ja ...da hat so Mancher sein Kreuz zu tragen

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...da hat so Mancher sein Kreuz zu tragen

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Lebensweisheiten sind das, Wutzel
habe da noch den " Aufschrei " von letztens im Ohr  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...sehr schöne Wortwendungen habt ihr da bei euch Daheim , Weinler
> da könnten wir  hier im " Pott " fast neidisch werden




I hau mi jetzt in de Hapfn!

Seass Oida...TW  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Amerika First - Germany Förster! Einfach köstlich.

----------


## TeigerWutz

[purely fictional]  ::  = Rather (...eh kloar)!

_daJüngling TW_

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## Willi Wacker

*get out of my kitchen*  ::

----------


## wein4tler

TigerWutz - das ist ja interessant. Ossi kann einen um 3 Jahre jünger machen? Wie macht er das? Erzähl ein wenig mehr davon.

----------


## isaanfan

Da ist wohl einer der Müllsammler zu tief in die Tonne gekrochen und steckengeblieben!?
Habe vorsichtshalber schon mal Polizei und Feuerwehr angerufen.  :: 

So bei mir gegenüber heute morgen gesehen.

----------


## Erich

> .


Heute beim Einkauf für's Wochenende musste ich nur an dieses Bild denken - der ganze Supermarkt voll mit Motiven für diese Website..

----------


## TeigerWutz

Aus der Deutschen Meme im Net



...bastelte ich ne thailändische Version davon   :: 



LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Lieblingspilz = der Shit-Take  ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler

Das nennt man einen "Spiegeleierbauch"., stimmt´s lieber TW?

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz

.



v
v
v



 ::   TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

"Küsten-Rolli"

----------


## wein4tler

Gedacht für Schiffskapitäne im Altersheim.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> . Küsten Rolli
> 
> ]


...ist schon kopiert.....das Bild meine ich
kenne da jemanden der sich mit 70 noch ein Boot kaufen will  :: 
für sich allene

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Da bekommt der Begriff *"Mobeilhom"* [mobile home] doch mal eine ganz andere Bedeutung!  ::  ::

----------


## Erich



----------


## TeigerWutz

> Das nennt man einen "Spiegeleierbauch"., stimmt´s lieber TW?


.
YO, is richtig!

----------


## schorschilia

....und das ein Waschbrettbauch

----------


## TeigerWutz

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:  Sixpack

----------


## schorschilia

Fortsetzung von Sixpack

----------


## TeigerWutz

Sixpack ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Buzi und sein Herrchen (Bräustüberl Tegernsee)

----------


## Enrico

Mein neues nebengewerbe [emoji3]

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

.



 ::   LG TW

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Erich

So ein Teil brauch ich, voll Öko:

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

ถ้าฟ้าเปิดแล้วจะได้ทำการหว่านโปรยเมล็ดกัญชาสั  กที
[ta fa böt läo tscha dai tam gaan waan proi malet gantscha sak ti]

(Wenn's aufreisst, können wir Marihuana säen)

----------


## TeigerWutz

Mr. KFC = wein4tler ???

Nein!...

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

..................yes !

----------


## TeigerWutz

WW special  ::

----------


## frank_rt

*Das ist das Schlagzeug von Fred Feuerstein*

----------


## Enrico

> *Das ist das Schlagzeug von Fred Feuerstein*


Fred Feuerholz wenn schon [emoji3]

----------


## frank_rt

*in aller öffentlichkeit.
sollte man so etwas nicht machen

*

----------


## schorschilia

https://www.facebook.com/shanghaiist...4584889481030/

----------


## TeigerWutz

Frau Trump ...   ::   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Frau Trump ...


... Was zum heiraten für meinen Speziellen Freund ::

----------


## Enrico

Muss ich erst meine Frau fragen [emoji3]

Aber ich denke mir wir schaffen das weiter alleine. Die Hacke haben wir schonmal

----------


## Erwin

Aus so'ner Tasse trinbkt man gern...

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Was für ein heiser Mai. Rund um Weimar geht die Welt unter und wir schauen in die Röhre. Nicht ein Tropfen fällt seit Tagen.


Ich habe auch schon ganz schön geschwitzt!   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Aha, interessant - Du hast drei Beine.  ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico

http://shop.draemel.de/shop/werkzeug/

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
 Vlt. könnte man sich ein wenig höflicher ausdrücken!  :: 



 ::

----------


## wein4tler

ฺHahaha. Aber Betrug ist es doch.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Schlecht positionierter Wurstkringel   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Nicht gerade eine appetitanregende Werbung für die Wurst.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ok,dann war es ein Irrtum von mir anzunehmen das es bei der Bezeichnung tu um die engl.2 handelte.
> Ausgang meiner Überlegung war das man auf den Märkten *meist* immer 2 Fische zusammen abgepackt sieht.
> Da Thais gerne und oft auch Wortspielerrein und Spitznamen verwenden wäre es ja so eine verständliche Erklärung gewesen.


ปลาศรี / Pla sri ? 




 ::

----------


## Enrico

Pla sam!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Am 19.8. war der _Welt-Fotografie-Tag_

In Thailand mit "Camera-Beschwörung" ?

----------


## wein4tler

Sind das alle Paparazzi? Übliche Bezeichnung für eine bestimmte Art von Pressefotografen, die Prominenten meist in unerwünschter Weise nachstellen. Vielleicht dient die Zeremonie dazu, dass sie nicht verhaut werden.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

In Phuket, in den Highlands, habens immer an leiwanden Schnee! 
Da kommen sogar Begeisterte aus Songkhla angereist!

----------


## wein4tler

Und dann singen sie das Lied "Schifoarn" - wäu schifaarn is was leiwandes!

----------


## Enrico



----------


## wein4tler

Treffen sich zwei Deutschlehrer am Strand. "Genitiv ins Wasser!" - "Wieso, ist es Dativ?"

----------


## Enrico



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## pit

Es gibt sie wirklich, die Leute mit einer links-rechts Schwäche!

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## Siamfan

Das gibt es in Indien schon lange nicht mehr!  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Normales Urlaubsphoto....




LG TW   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Witze darüber bleiben halt nicht aus....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Auch böse Sprüche bleiben nicht aus!   ::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

Hühnereier, frisch aus dem A.   :: 

Der Herr PM hat's auch gleich geprüft?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Die abhängigen Expats werden schon unruhig!   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Bitte mildern Sie andere für Ihre Aktion. Jeder hat eine Aufgabe zu erledigen, nicht nur den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht zu f***en. Wir konnten vor dem Trittschall, der aus Ihrem Zimmer oben kommt, nicht schlafen (sind Sie am Verhungern?).
> F*** die ganze Nacht zu Tode f***en und nie aufhören. Was macht Sie so f*** so wild? Durch Drogen? Haben Sie jemals über die Menschen nachgedacht, die in diesem Gebäude leben? Ihr Zimmer steht nicht direkt senkrecht zu meinem Zimmer, aber ich kann den Trittschall hören. Ist deine Muschi nicht kaputt, wenn du so hart f***st? Ich halte das nicht mehr aus. Ich werde dem Gebäudepersonal Bericht erstatten, wenn die gleiche Situation heute Abend wieder passiert.
> * Benimm dich!!!! Bitte zwingen Sie mich nicht, Ihre Zimmernummer laut auszusprechen. Der 5. Stock!!!!
> 
> Übersetzt mit DeepL.com/Translator

----------


## wein4tler

*männer*

----------


## TeigerWutz

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen....

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

:: 

Neulich in KKC.....

----------


## rampo

Du meh net  segiern  Franzl .





Serwas  in de  Seuchen  ,Haubtstadt .

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## wein4tler

Hilft sicher!




So fällt Abstandhalten leichter.

----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## rampo



----------


## wein4tler

Der Check-Up ist voll guat! Muss ich demnächst ausprobieren. ::

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## wein4tler

Die alternative Schutzmaske. Kann nach Gebrauch verkocht werden, für nachhaltiges Essen.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

,

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## schorschilia

Wie Du mir, so ich Dir...

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia

Wenn der Rauch blau ist,
ist es ein Junge.
Wenn der Rauch rosa ist,
ist ein Mädchen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## TeigerWutz

"Werde am WE ein wenig im Garten arbeiten!"   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Aufpassen, dass Du Dich nicht an den Rosen stichst!

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Aufpassen, dass Du Dich nicht an den Rosen stichst!


Jo, die Eine überhaupt! 
Genau an einer neuralgischen Stelle!   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## thedi

http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/attachm...&thumb=1&stc=1

----------


## Enrico

Was macht der Heizpilz überhaupt am Strand  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

...vom Tip  :Verlegen:

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

.
 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## Enrico

Bei richtigem Altsheimer rennst nicht, hast doch gleich nach dem Schiss vergessen was passiert ist.

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich habe mir vorgestern einen kleinen, zusätzlichen (table-top) Gefrierschrank um 139.- € beim Hofer gekauft.

Ich hoffte, bei so nem Preis, daß es kein Harley sein wird.  :: 



* rennt eh unhörbar!

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## wein4tler



----------


## TeigerWutz

TEST+TEST+TEST+TEST+TEST

Ehrlich sein u. nicht schummeln!

----------


## wein4tler

Guter Test!  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Uralt!..... Aber weil ich's wo anders gebraucht habe und der Link noch heiß ist.....

----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

.



LG TW

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Original u. Wienerisch





...man merkt: Nicht all zu großer Unterschied!  :: 

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

*Gendern*  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Angeber ...

----------


## TeigerWutz

Aktuell (relativ)  ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

Manchmal gibt es Bilder, zu denen man textmäßig nix mehr hinzufügen muß!  

*"nuff said"* ...quasi

----------

